# Operation Pluto-WWII Pipeline Project for D-Day



## cnico (23 Jun 2000)

Looking for information about WWII‘s Operation Pluto (Pipeline project from UK to France for D-Day). I‘m particularly interested in identifying the individuals who worked on the project with my mother, the research team‘s photographer.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Apparently this project was being headed by a member of the R.C.E.


----------

